# 

## mario_77

Witam wszsytkich forumowiczów, 

buduję obecnie Z-124, prosty dom z garażem w obrysie (garaż powiększony o 50 cm ) oraz kotłownią (bedzie gaz wiec sporo miejsca w kotłowni zostanoe). Moje watpliwości budzi czy jest sens budować wolnostojący garaż czy może lepiej postawić wiatę 4x6, zrobić podmurówkę na ok 1m ponad to przymocować jakieś pergole i zamiast garażu mieć latem altankę/wiatę a zimą wszystkie letnie graty schować do kotłowni i mieć miejsce garażowe pod dachem dla auta. 
Generalnie widząc sasiadó stweirdzam ze auta stoją na podjezdzize i zadko wjezdzaja do garazu. fakt ze ich garaże sa małe, waska brama, brak kotloewni i garaz jest graciarnia niz garazem... uklad domu mam taki ze zewnetrzna sciana garazu jest sciana polnocną wiec latem auto stojace przy domu bedzie w cieniu, latem w tej niby wiacie stały by kosiarka, jakieś ławki itp. na zime do kotłowni zeby zrobic miejsce na auto. 

Pozatym zostanawim sie nad 2 rzeczami - instalacja alarmowa oraz odgromówka. Dom w zamysle miał byc tani w budowie, budujemy z tesciem i zastanawiam sie czy jednak warto założyc alarm. Okolica zamieszkana, niedaleko brat sie buduje itp. kolejna rzecz to odgromóka - sasiedzi wokoół nie maja w tym rejonie czesto walą pioruny. Boję sie zeby ich nie sciagać na siebie skoro inni nie maja...

----------


## dembi

Patrząc z perspektywy czasu - zrobiłbym odgromówkę (teraz żałuję, że jej nie mam).
Instalacja alarmowa - mam  i nie żałuję. To daje spory komfort psychiczny. Jeżeli nie masz w budżecie przewidzianych pieniędzy, to puść tylko kabelki. Jak będziesz miał pieniądze, to dokupisz resztę (ale instalacja już będzie).

Garaż czy wiata - nie wypowiadam się, bo to już jest bardzo indywidualna sprawa.
Skrobnę tylko  tyle, że mam garaż w bryle budynku (zawalony kosiarkami, rowerami i innymi rzeczami) i w tym roku stawiam wiatę (bo tańsza od murowanego a kasa się skończyła  :sad:  ).

----------


## jacek.zoo

> Witam wszsytkich forumowiczów, 
> 
> buduję obecnie Z-124, prosty dom z garażem w obrysie (garaż powiększony o 50 cm ) oraz kotłownią (bedzie gaz wiec sporo miejsca w kotłowni zostanoe). Moje watpliwości budzi czy jest sens budować wolnostojący garaż czy może lepiej postawić wiatę 4x6, zrobić podmurówkę na ok 1m ponad to przymocować jakieś pergole i zamiast garażu mieć latem altankę/wiatę a zimą wszystkie letnie graty schować do kotłowni i mieć miejsce garażowe pod dachem dla auta. 
> Generalnie widząc sasiadó stweirdzam ze auta stoją na podjezdzize i zadko wjezdzaja do garazu. fakt ze ich garaże sa małe, waska brama, brak kotloewni i garaz jest graciarnia niz garazem... uklad domu mam taki ze zewnetrzna sciana garazu jest sciana polnocną wiec latem auto stojace przy domu bedzie w cieniu, latem w tej niby wiacie stały by kosiarka, jakieś ławki itp. na zime do kotłowni zeby zrobic miejsce na auto. 
> 
> Pozatym zostanawim sie nad 2 rzeczami - instalacja alarmowa oraz odgromówka. Dom w zamysle miał byc tani w budowie, budujemy z tesciem i zastanawiam sie czy jednak warto założyc alarm. Okolica zamieszkana, niedaleko brat sie buduje itp. kolejna rzecz to odgromóka - sasiedzi wokoół nie maja w tym rejonie czesto walą pioruny. Boję sie zeby ich nie sciagać na siebie skoro inni nie maja...



co do garazu czy wiaty, ja bym zrobil wiate chociazby z tego powodu ze za garaz bedziesz bulil podatek pare stowek rocznie a za wiate nie. ja np mam garaz 6x6m i brame 5m, moje krolestwo  :smile:  juz nie moge sie doczekac. a na kosiarki, grabki i takie duperele bede mial taki maly drewniany domek z tylu dzialki, taka altanke.

co do alarmu, mimo ze mieszkam za plotem mojej budowy i okolica zamieszkana to jak tylko wstawili okna to dalem alarm, najprostrzy za 400zl, 5 czujek i 2 sygnalizatory. ale ssiadowi 2 dzialki dalej wydrapali cala instalacje elektr, poplynal ladnych pare tys, wolalem nie ryzykowac i miec spokojne spanie.

co do odgromienia to sie.nie wypowiem, mam obok basn ktory ma i w niego wali  :smile:

----------


## surgi22

Jak masz kasę garaż jak brak wiata  :cool:

----------


## mario_77

Chodzi o to ze jeden duzy garaż juz bedzie a z reguly jak widze u sasiadów (nie wiem jak jest u was w okresie od kwietnia do listopada moze dłuzej) to auta stoja na podjezdzie. Kasa jest drugorzędną sprawą ale faktem jest ze na wiate 4x6 tylko zgloszenia a na garaz juz pozwolenie na budowe czyli projekt, mapy kierownik itp. Pod wiatą latem trzymałbym kosiarkę, węże, myjkę itp osprzęt. Jak wiececj gosci miałoby sie zwoalic to mozna duzy stól dreniany z ławkami schować i tyle.  Chodzi mi o praktycznośc takiego rozwiązania. 
Wybudowac drugi wolnostojący garaż tylko po to zeby do niego auto parkować 3 miesice w roku czy to jest sens?

----------


## surgi22

Postaw co chcesz a nie co chce Forum  :big grin:

----------


## mario_77

Chodzi mi o potwierdezenie czy u Was, czyli tych którzy juz wybudowali jest podobnie ze auto przez poł roku zamiast stac w garażu to stoi pod chmurka bo nie chce sie do garazu wjzedzac.

----------


## Arturo72

> Chodzi mi o potwierdezenie czy u Was, czyli tych którzy juz wybudowali jest podobnie ze auto przez poł roku zamiast stac w garażu to stoi pod chmurka bo nie chce sie do garazu wjzedzac.


Dokładnie tak jest u nas  :smile:

----------


## Elfir

Obserwuję przy domkach jednorodzinnych , gdzie garaż jest jednostanowiskowy, że samochód wprowadza się co najwyżej na noc. Cały dzień stoi na podjeździe. Bo to upierdliwe otwierać dwie bramy, jak trzeba szybko skoczyć po cukier do sklepu lub odwieźć dziecko do kolegi.

----------


## bowess

Na moim osiedlu też widzę, że wielu sąsiadów trzyma auto przed domem. Dla wielu najwygodniej jest nawet przed posesją, zwłaszcza jak jest pies i brama domyślnie ma być zamknięta.
Ale dużo zależy od własnych przyzwyczajeń, a najwięcej chyba od częstości użytkowania samochodu. My jeździmy bardzo mało i samochód zawsze jest wstawiany do garażu (mamy wolnostojący, lekkiej konstrukcji, bez automatyk), jedni sąsiedzi - już emeryci też jeżdżą mało i też zawsze auto do garażu (mają w bryle, pełna automatyka obu bram). Młodsi sąsiedzi, którzy mają dziennie po kilka wyjazdów, nie wjeżdżają.
Jeżeli już teraz czujesz, że nie będzie Ci się chciało za każdym razem parkować w garażu, to wiata zapewne będzie wygodniejsza i tańsza.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Wiata. Szkoda kasy na salon dla auta.
Co do parkowania przed garażem, lenistwo.
Zrób bramę na pilot, będziesz wjeżdzać.
Przy manualu, po prostu się nie chce wychodzić z auta, otwierać bramy, potem wjeżdżać i znowu jej zamykać.

----------


## firewall

Lubię wiaty, niestety będę miał garaż dwustanowiskowy. 
Wiata ma zalety : jest tańsza w budowie i utrzymaniu, ale trzeba przynajmniej jeden bok osłonić od zimowych wiatrów. 
Nie rozumiem problemów z wjechaniem każdorazowo do garażu, przecież automatyka garażowa jest już chyba standardem, więc co za problem.

----------


## bowess

Ja znam takie przyczyny jak pies uciekający z podwórka przy otwarciu bramy, bycie dramatycznie kiepskim kierowcą (jak wjedzie przodem to trzeba wyjechać tyłem, a to już za duży ambaras, wjechanie tyłem to straszna męka z kolei), losowe przeszkody na wjeździe (pozostawione zabawki, wysypana kupka węgla).
No i nawet przy automatyce najwyraźniej wielu osobom szkoda czasu (minuty, 2 minut?), skoro i tak mają jeszcze tego dnia kilka wyjazdów.

----------


## lukasza

> Chodzi mi o potwierdezenie czy u Was, czyli tych którzy juz wybudowali jest podobnie ze auto przez poł roku zamiast stac w garażu to stoi pod chmurka bo nie chce sie do garazu wjzedzac.


Z doświadczeń Naszych rodzin - kilka rodzin i domów - samochód garażowany jest od 3 do 5 miesięcy. Na pewno ok 3 miesięcy zimy się garażuje aby nie skrobać szyb. Ci co mają jeszcze chęci stawiają samochód 2 miesiące letnie w wiacie/garażu aby stał w cieniu (a jak garaż zamykany jak u mnie to aby z otwartym oknem się wietrzyło). 
Pozostałe 7-9 miesięcy z lenistwa parkuje się przed domem.

Jedynie w mojej rodzinie ja muszę cały rok parkować w garażu bo żona mi tak każe, ale tylko przez to, że garaż mam 7,5x8,5 metra z bramami na pilota jakoś mi to wychodzi. W wersji niskobudżetowej bez napędu bram i małym garażu pewnej by mnie żona z autem do garażu nie zmusiła. jednak to jest garażowanie pod przymusem. Sam bym auto garażował z 5 msc. 

Przymus też jest z tego że garaż jest wolnostojący z boku domu i wjazd do niego jest przed domem w lesie i żona każe mi auto parkować w garażu bo jej widoki za oknem na las "zaśmiecam". Jakbym miał dom 5-6 m od granicy i garaż z boku to pewnie auto ciągle by przed garażem stało i widoków nie "zaśmiecało".

----------


## surgi22

Nikt Ci chyba żony nie wybierał  to po co te narzekania  :roll eyes:

----------


## nickktoregoniema

> Dokładnie tak jest u nas


I u nas również - auto kilka razy na codzień wjeżdża i wyjeżdża. Czasem zostawiamy na podjeździe bo pod wiatę nie chce się wjeżdżać, a co dopiero do garażu. A wiata ma także kilka innych zastosowań - ostatnio u nas chodzą czesto burze więc w sezonie grilowym przydaje się choćby na to  :smile:

----------


## homecactus

Zalety garażu:
- z dobrze zaprojektowanego garażu przechodzimy bezpośrednio do domu, lub najlepiej do wiatrołapu. Blisko z zakupami, a dla rodziców łatwo wyjąć dzieci np zimą, jak wraca się wieczorem i dzieci zasną (np bez kurtek)
- samochód ciepły w zimie
- samochód chłodny latem
- nieoblodzone/nieoszronione szyby
- można umyć samochód w zimie, bez ryzyka zamarznięcia zamków (praktykuję - super, szczególnie sprawdza się w okresach przedświątecznych kolejek do myjni)
- samochód jest "pod alarmem" tak jak cały dom
- zimą może służyć jako warsztat do pracy w normalnej temperaturze (jak ktoś lubi pomajsterkować)


Wady garażu:
- koszt
- czas na otwieranie bramy (nawet automatyczne zajmuje 30s)


Zalety wiaty:
- tańsza niż garaż
- łatwiej wjeżdżać (nie ma bramy, więc wyjazd tak jak z podjazdu)
- chroni samochód przed słońcem, deszczem, śniegiem, zaszronionymi szybami, ale temperatura w aucie jak na dworze
- wybudowana większa może służyć za super miejsce na suszenie drewna do kominka
Wady
- jeśli tańsza niż garaż, to znaczy zwykle mniej solidna, szybciej będzie wymagała remontu (z drewna - malowanie itd)
- temperatura w aucie jak na dworze
- nie zabezpiecza samochodu (i tego co w jego wnętrzu) przed złodziejami
- zimą śnieg ani woda nie spłyną z auta
- cały bajzel we wiacie na wierzchu (trzeba trzymać czystość żeby się nie wstydzić
- nie schowamy w wiacie wartościowych rzeczy (lepszy grill, lepsza taczka, lepsza łopata/siekiera itd)
- zwykle nie można "suchą stopą" przejść do domu, co zimą i jesienią jest wadą

----------


## inwestorbb

> I u nas również - auto kilka razy na codzień wjeżdża i wyjeżdża. Czasem zostawiamy na podjeździe bo pod wiatę nie chce się wjeżdżać, a co dopiero do garażu. A wiata ma także kilka innych zastosowań - ostatnio u nas chodzą czesto burze więc w sezonie grilowym przydaje się choćby na to


Mogę tylko potwierdzić j.w. Co więcej znaczna ilość projektów ma za wąskie garaże o czym przekonują się właściciele zaraz po pierwszej próbie wjechania i otwarcia drzwi. Wynika to z zastosowania minimalnych wymiarów tj. szerokości 2,3 m, z zachowaniem odległości między bokiem samochodu, a ścianą 0,5 m. Razem przepisowe 3.3m.

----------

